# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch liên tuyến Đông - Tây Hoa Kỳ

## Golden Tours

*Liên Tuyến Đông – Tây*
*NEW YORK – WASHINGTON DC –*
*LAS VEGAS – LOS ANGELES*
*11 Ngày – 10 Đêm*
*Ngày khởi hành: 27/7; 15/8/2013
*


*Ngày 01: TP. HCM– NEW YORK*
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi New York.Qua đêm trên máy bay

*Ngày 02: NEW YORK* (Ăn tối) 
Đến New York, xe đón Quý khách đưa đi ăn tối, về nhận phòng khách sạn tại New Jersey, nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 03: NEW YORK* (Ăn ba bữa)
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách tham quan New York, xe đưa đoàn đến bến tàu du thuyền tham quan:
·         Tượng *nữ thần Tự Do* 



Đoàn ăn trưa, tiếp tục tham quan:
·         Trụ sở của Liên Hợp Quốc – *United Nations* (không vào trong)


·         *Wall Street* – con đường tài chính nổi tiếng Thế giới
·         *Đại lộ số 5*, quảng trường *Times Square*.



Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương.  Trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày  04: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON D.C* (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng. Quý Khách khởi hành đi *Washington DC*. Trên đường đi, đoàn tham quan *thành phố Philadelphia*, tham quan:

·         *Chuông Tự Do*– *LibertyBell
*

·         *Tòa nhà Độc Lập*– *Independence Hall*
Tiếp tục đi đến Washington DC
Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ đêm ở Washington DC

*Ngày 05: WASHINGTON DC (Ăn ba bữa)

*
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, Quý Khách tham quan khu vực đồi Capitol – *Capitol Hill* gồm các cơ quan như:
·         *Tòa nhà Quốc Hội– Congress House*
·         *Tối cao Pháp viện* _– Supreme Court_….
Tham quan khu vực được gọi là National Mall bao gồm:
·         *Nhà Trắng*– *White House* (bên ngoài)
Sau khi ăn trưa, Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:
·         Các đài tưởng niệm  các vị tổng thống tiền nhiệm: *Washington monument, Lincoln Memorial*,  đài tưởng niệm ghi tên các binh lính và sĩ quan Mỹ tử trận trong cuộc chiến tranh _Việt Nam_ – *Vietnam Veterans Memorial*, Đài tưởng niệm chiến tranh Hàn Quốc – *Korean War Memorial* đài tưởng niệm ghi tên các binh lính và sĩ quan Mỹ tử trận trong cuộc chiến tranh _Việt Nam_ – *Vietnam Veterans Memorial*, Đài tưởng niệm chiến tranh Hàn Quốc – *Korean War Memorial*.
Ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn

*Ngày 06: WASHINGTON D.C –  LAS VEGAS* (Ăn sáng, tối)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi San Francisco.Đến Las Vegas , xe đón Quý khách đưa đi ăn tối. Về nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.Qúy khách tự do tham quan, thưởng thức các show biểu diễn ngoài trời miễn phí hoặc thử vận may tại các casinos

*Ngày 07: LAS VEGAS* (Ăn ba bữa)
Dùng điểm tâm, đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:
·         Các khách sạn với các kiểu kiến trúc lạ mắt như: *Flamingo,MGM*, và còn nhiều, nhiều nữa các lối kiến trúc và trang trí khác nhau của từng khách sạn như *Ceasar Palace, New York New York*
Sau bữa ăn trưa, xe đưa Quý khách mua sắm tại:
·         *Las Vegas Premium outlet, Fashion outlet hoặc các malls nổi tiếng như Nordstrom, Macy’s với hơn 120 nhà thiết kế thời trang cho các mặt hàng nổi tiếng luôn có những chương trình giảm giá
*

Ăn tối Quý khách tự do khám phá cuộc sống về đêm của thành phố này hoặc về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hay xem show diễn nghệ thuật (show O, Jubilee, La Rever …) (chi phí tự túc).

*Ngày 08: LAS VEGAS – LOS ANGELES* (Ăn ba bữa)
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng, đoàn khởi hành đi *Los Angles*  bằng xe (khoảng 4 tiếng) –*Los Angeles - "thành phố của các thiên thần" .* Trên đường đi ghé:
·         *Mua sắm tại Shopping outlet Barstow*.
Ăn trưa. Đến Los Angeles.Quý khách ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do tham quan thành phố Los Angeles.

*Ngày 09: LOS ANGELES – UNIVERSAL STUDIO * (Ăn ba bữa)
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn dạo bước trên:
·         *Đại lộ Hollywood còn được gọi là Đại lộ Danh vọng
*

·         Nhà hát Trung Hoa  – *Mann’s Chinese Theatre*
·         *Nhà hát Kodak*– nơi tổ chức lễ trao giải Oscars hàng năm.



Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn vào tham quan:
·         *Universal Studio*



Ăn tối và về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 10: LOS ANGELES – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Los Angeles đáp chuyến bay về VN. Qua đêm trên máy bay.

*Ngày 11: VIỆT NAM*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.
*Sau khi kết thúc tour, Quý khách có thể ở lại thăm thân trong thời hạn nhập cảnh cho phép

*
*Giá Dịch Vụ*:
*71,800,000 VNĐ + 7,350,000 VNĐ (Thuế hàng không)  = 79,150,000 VNĐ/ 1 Khách*
(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)
*
Bao gồm:*
-          Vé máy bay chặng quốc tế: SGN – NEW YORK// LOS ANGELES – SGN
-          Vé máy bay chặng nội địa:  WASHINGTON DC – LAS VEGAS
-          Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không (có thể thay đổi tại thời điểm xuất vé).
-          Khách sạn 3, 4 sao  (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng 3 người)
Tại New Jersey: Crowne plaza / Clark hoặc tương đương.
Tại Washington DC:Courtyard by Marriotthoặc tương đương.
Tại Los Angeles: Best Western hotel hoặc tương đương.
Tại Las Vegas: Circus Circus hotel hoặc tương đương.
-          Phí tham quan, ăn uống, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-          Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyếnkinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-          Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả).
-          Quà của Golden Tours : nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.
*
Không bao gồm:*
-          Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)
-          Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại,
-          Phụ thu phòng đơn: 10,800,000 VNĐ/ Khách/ 8 đêm
-          Lệ phí phỏng vấn visa Mỹ: 3.360.000 VND/ 1 người (Thu – chi hộ)
-          Tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 150.000VNĐ/khách/ngày.
-          Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
*
Ghi chú*:
-          *Trong trường hợp khách hàng không được cấp Visa Mỹ, khách vẫn phải đóng phí dịch vụ, thư mời: 2,800,000 VNĐ/ Khách*
-          _Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình._
*
Golden Tours kính chúc Quý khách một chuyến đi vui vẻ* 

*
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:
**Công ty Golden Tours** 
Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787
 Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC Xem 
 Email:  info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn*

----------

